# Sacramento @ New Orleans Game Thread (12/1)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*@* 

*Sacramento Kings (8-5) vs. New Orleans Hornets (1-12)
New Orleans Arena, Wednesday December 1st, 2004
5:00pm PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBALP *

*Probable Starters*





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 





































P.J. Brown/David West/Lee Nailon/David Wesley/Darrell Armstrong 

NBA.com Preview
SacBee: The Big Easy? Not Quite


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

Kings - 113
NO - 87

Peja - 26 points
Webber - 19,11,8
Bibby - 22 points + 7 assists


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

peja got injuried last night might affect his shooting http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3119/news

kings 104
NO 89

peja 21pts 6 rebs 2 asts
cwebb 28pts 11rebs
bibby 19pts 8 asts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sacbee: The Big Easy? Not Quite 



> The Hornets' move from North Carolina to New Orleans has bottomed out with lagging attendance and mounting losses


Sacbee: Adelman unsure of his counterpart 



> MEMPHIS, Tenn. - Rick Adelman wasn't exactly feeling good as he sat in the coaches' room before Tuesday night's game.
> 
> The Kings' coach was a little nervous about the Memphis Grizzlies playing their third game under interim coach Lionel Hollins. Adelman didn't know if Mike Fratello was coming in to take the job, or if rumors that former Golden State coach Eric Musselman would enter the fray late were real and true.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 109
Hornets 96

Bibby 34pts 7assts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com Sacramento (9-5) at New Orleans (1-12) 8:00 pm EST 



> NEW ORLEANS (Ticker) -- The Sacramento Kings aim for a ninth victory in 10 games when they visit the lowly New Orleans Hornets on Wednesday.
> 
> *New Orleans, which is 0-6 at home, was swept by the Kings last season.*


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Kings 106
Hornets 93

Bibby: 27 pts, 6 dimes
Miller: 22 pts, 12 Reb
Peja: 20 pts, 5 Reb


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> peja got injuried last night might affect his shooting http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3119/news


The announcers said he looked uncomfortable during warmups.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It must not be bothering him too much.

2/3 FG, 3/3 FT


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Webber lookin incredibly stiff...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Webber lookin incredibly stiff...


It's a back-to-back so I guess it was to be expected :sigh:

19-0 run:vbanana:

B-Jax is tearing it up


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings 48
Hornets 34

Jackson: 13 pts
Miller: 11 pts
Peja: 7 pts

13 offensive boards for the Hornets, this stat really bothers me and is very consistant from a game to game basis for the opposition. The hornets have 15 more shots as a result, and i attribute most of those shots from their offensive rebounds. This will come back to haunt us if we can't box out.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Kings 94
Hornets 81

Miller: 24 pts, 6 Reb
Peja: 20 pts
Jackson: 19 pts, 5 Reb


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They should have stepped on their necks sooner...they let them hang around for to long.

The Hornets had 20+ second chance points, pathetic:no:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> They should have stepped on their necks sooner...they let them hang around for to long.
> 
> The Hornets had 20+ second chance points, pathetic:no:


ditto..

Yup, this will come back to haunt us come playoff time, because teams like the Spurs and the Mavs, and even the Suns and Sonics won't miss twice.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com BOXSCORE 

NBA.com Recap 



> NEW ORLEANS, Dec. 1 (Ticker) -- On paper, the game between the Sacramento Kings and New Orleans Hornets appeared to be a mismatch. On the court, it proved no different.
> 
> Former Hornet Miller and Stojakovic each scored eight points in the third quarter and Jackson added six in the final 12 minutes as the Kings rolled to their fourth straight road win after dropping their first four away from home.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Outmanned, without a chance: Hornets are so banged up, Adelman feels sorry for them 

Kings Notes: Stojakovic has 20 with sore shooting hand


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Inside Dish @ New Orleans


----------

